

Kickstrap: Enhancements for Bootstrap - coderdude
http://ajkochanowicz.github.com/Kickstrap/index.html

======
jredwards
It looks like the themes, thus far, are all from bootswatch:

<http://bootswatch.com/>

------
ajkochanowicz
1\. With the author's blessing, the themes are indeed from Bootswatch (except
for "Sandra")

2\. @flixic I hear you about the small size issue.

3\. Several asked how this enhances Bootstrap. At the very least, Kickstrap
allows devs to start a Bootstrap project without editing the core BS files. So
you can continuously upgrade Bootstrap without writing over your project. With
this, there are themes, optimized web files (.htaccess, .html,
crossdomain.xml), icon fonts, some js plugins, and class-granulated css
animations.

4\. While I think Thomas did a great job with Bootswatch, I would love to get
better themes in here and I'm open to submissions.

@yourwebsitesUX on Twitter.

------
ecubed
Some of the themes look really good. Sandra, the one you're using for this
site, is not one of them...

~~~
stephth
Not a very constructive discussion, but I do quite enjoy how the project site
looks.

------
flixic
Icon fonts is a cool idea, but they are not "> images".

They don't save additional requests (if you use spritesheets), are not smaller
(2 color gif vs. full vector font), and most importantly, and why no decent
designer would ever use them in small sizes, is that they absolutely lack any
sharpness! Look at the QR code icon on their demo. It's a mess.

~~~
pault
On the other hand, image icons can't change color on the fly or be dynamically
upscaled, both of which are requirements when you are building a framework
that is meant to be themed by users.

~~~
harisenbon
You can use png masks to create an icon, and then change the background color
of the element below it. You can also use image scaling to make the icon any
size you need.

<http://www.cssbakery.com/2009/06/background-image.html>

SenchaTouch does this for all their button icons.

The downside is that you can't use spritesheets, because each image needs to
be inserted with an image tag, not a background image.

------
desheikh
Rather than themes with a few color changes, what would be neater would be
themes which actually modified the default style of bootstrap. As a developer
using bootstrap and without any design skills, that would be far more helpful.

At least for me, none of the addons seem to add anything compelling to the
default bootstrap for me to use it.

------
soulclap
I like that they added 'chosen'. Wish there was some kind of official
Bootstrap 'add-on' or recipes repository.

------
ArekDymalski
The themes themselves are very good idea. However the ones that are provided
aren't the most attractive ones.

------
jsavimbi
I love the idea but how exactly is this an enhancement? The curated packages
included don't make it unique, exactly.

